# Sticky  Clomid & Tamoxifen - USEFUL INFO AND SIDE EFFECTS !!



## Shellebell

I have mergered the 2 old long threads with the info that we have posted over the years onto this one thread

*CLOMID*
Mood swings are a very very common side effect of clomid       
Ovulation pain in the lower abdomen (also known as mittelschmerz)
Hot flushes  
Abdominal discomfort (swelling or bloating)
Nausea and vomiting
Breast discomfort (heavy, tender) (.)(.)
Visual disturbances (blurred vision)
Headaches
Dizzinessspin
Nervous tension  
Insomnia (vivid dreams)
Tiredness
Skin reactions such as rash and itch
Spotting of blood between periods 
Heavy or painful periods

Clomid can also cause cervical mucus to dry up.

Ovulation pain can include other side effects such as frequent peeing, lower back & upper leg ache/pains, sharp stabbing or shooting pains in ovaries, abdomen...amongst other symptoms. 

Side effects can vary person to person, month to month.

Things we have added to the list
Increased appetite
increased hair loss
thinning of your endometrium linning

*Women taking tamoxifen make experience a few side effects. Some of the side effects of tamoxifen include: * 

blood clots (thrombosis) 
dizziness 
endometrial cancer 
endometriosis 
hair and/or nail thinning 
headaches 
indigestion 
irregular menstruation 
nausea 
visual problems 
voice changes 
weight gain

*
HELPFUL HINTS AND TIPS FOR TTC*

The Egg only lasts around 24 hours, however the







Can last up to 5 Days in 'good' Cervical Fluid, hence why your CM will change through the cycle coming closer to OV and why there are some Fertility Lubricants to help keep them alive.

Also Spotting can be clomid related, OV related (follicles releasing fluid) and also implantation related, but no way of really knowing which yours is







Just another TTC thing to send you
















This was posted by Minxy and I have added a few additions 
Hi ladies

Hope noone minds me pinning this but thought that I'd put together a list of stuff that I've picked up over the years regards improving cm, helping ttc etc...I'm certainly no expert & would never profess to be but thought it would be good for us to share...

These questions seem to get asked quite alot so thought it might be useful...
If anyone has objections then let me know...and obviously, if anyone has things to add then go ahead  

*Things thought to help cm:*

Drinking plenty of water (at least 2 litres a day)

Evening Primrose Oil with Starflower up&#8230;shouldn't be taken after ovulation as may cause uterine contractions&#8230;flaxseed oil contains GLA's (same as EPO) & also omega's & does similar.

Grapefruit juice

Expectorant cough medicine. This thins the cm so helps swimmers on their way...it can't actually "make" ewcm...Robitussin is a brand name but it can be another type of expectorant...

It needs to have Guaifenesin as the active ingredient. It shouldn't contain alcohol, anti-histamines or Dextromethorphan. It is important that you don't take decongestant as this dries up CM.

Regards the cough medicine mentioned...check out these links...

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/expert/561004.html

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/cm.html

Pre-seed lube !!  ( www.preseed.co.uk you can only get this online, google it for stockists)

*Things thought to help implantation:*

Pineapple juice
Brazil nuts
Using a heated wheat bag or hot water bottle (avoid any with lavender OILS)...my acupuncturist says that in chinese medicine women with fertility issues often have what is called a "cold womb" & he encourages me to keep belly warm at all times. Using a heated wheat bag (or similar) is supposed to warm the womb & encourage implantation. 

*Other stuff:*

Obviously need to take folic acid&#8230;

Pomegranate juice is good source of natural folic acid & ace & is a good anti-oxidant.
Carrot juice is supposed to be good (not sure why but my friend swears by it & she's pg with baby number 2 !!)

Zinc with vit C helps swimmers as well as supposed to be good for healthy eggs !
Sunflower seeds good for swimmers  
Selenium good for sperm & also helps create a healthy womb lining 

*Things apparently to avoid:*

Too much vitamin A which can be harmful to foetus&#8230;apparently betacarotin (from vegetables) is ok but should avoid retinol (from animal).
Green Tea&#8230;it can cause problems with absorption of folic acid.
Herbal/Fruit teas containing hibiscus
Asparatame

There are other things eg caffeine but just thought I'd include the things I'd picked up&#8230;

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000536.html
Clomid















Main useActive ingredientManufacturerFemale infertility Clomifene citrateSanofi Aventis
 How does it work? Clomid tablets contain the active ingredient clomifene citrate (previously spelt clomiphene in the UK). (NB. Clomifene is also available without a brand name, ie as the generic medicine.)
Clomifene works by causing an increase in the levels of hormones in the female body which control the development and release of an egg. These hormones are released from the pituitary gland in the brain and are known as follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and luteinising hormone (LH). FSH stimulates the ovaries and LH causes the release of an egg from the ovaries (ovulation).
Oestrogen normally causes the brain to stop releasing FSH and LH following ovulation, as part of the normal menstrual cycle. It does this by acting on receptors in a part of the brain called the hypothalamus, which sends messages to the pituitary gland.
Clomifene works by blocking the oestrogen receptors in the hypothalamus. This stops oestrogen from acting on these receptors, and therefore stops the message being sent to the pituitary gland. This results in the release of more FSH and LH from the pituitary gland. The increase in these hormones increases the chances of egg development and ovulation.
Clomifene is used to stimulate ovulation in women whose infertility is due to problems with ovulation.
What is it used for? 
 Infertility in women caused by failure of ovulation 
 Warning! 
Women should have a pregnancy test to make sure they are not pregnant before each course of clomifene therapy.
Women should be evaluated for the presence of ovarian cysts before each course of treatment.
Inform your doctor if you experience weight gain, pelvic pain or abdominal pain, discomfort or swelling after taking this medicine.
Fertility treatment with this medicine carries an increased risk of multiple pregnancies, eg twins, triplets etc, and pregnancies outside the womb (ectopic pregnancy).Your doctor should discuss this with you before you start treatment.
This medicine should not be used for more than 6 cycles of therapy, as prolonged use may increase the risk of ovarian cancer.
This medicine may cause blurred vision or other visual symptoms during or shortly after taking the medicine. This may make it hazardous to drive or operate machinery, particularly under conditions of variable lighting. If you get visual symptoms you should tell your doctor. Your treatment will need to be stopped and you should have an eye examination.
 Use with caution in 
 Polycystic ovary syndrome 
 Fibroids of the uterus 
 Endometriosis 
History of seizures
 Not to be used in 
Pregnancy
Liver disease
History of decreased liver function
Certain types of cancer that are dependent on hormones for growth, eg endometrial cancer 
Abnormal bleeding from the uterus of unknown cause
 Ovarian cysts 
 This medicine should not be used if you are allergic to one or any of its ingredients. Please inform your doctor or pharmacist if you have previously experienced such an allergy.

If you feel you have experienced an allergic reaction, stop using this medicine and inform your doctor or pharmacist immediately.
Pregnancy and Breastfeeding Certain medicines should not be used during pregnancy or breastfeeding. However, other medicines may be safely used in pregnancy or breastfeeding providing the benefits to the mother outweigh the risks to the unborn baby. Always inform your doctor if you are pregnant or planning a pregnancy, before using any medicine.

This medicine should not be used in pregnancy. Women should have a pregnancy test to make sure they are not pregnant before each course of clomifene therapy. Seek medical advice from your doctor.
It is not known whether this medicine passes into breast milk. It may suppress the production of milk. Seek medical advice from your doctor.
 Side effects Medicines and their possible side effects can affect individual people in different ways. The following are some of the side effects that are known to be associated with this medicine. Because a side effect is stated here, it does not mean that all people using this medicine will experience that or any side effect.

Enlargement of the ovaries
Pain in the lower abdomen in the middle of the menstrual cycle (mittelschmerz)
Over stimulation of the ovaries causing production of many eggs
Hot flushes
Abdominal discomfort (swelling or bloating)
Nausea and vomiting
Breast discomfort
Visual disturbances
Headache
Spotting of blood between menstrual periods 
Heavy or painful menstrual periods
Endometriosis
Dizziness
Nervous tension
Insomnia
Fatigue
Skin reactions such as rash and itch
Loss of contact with reality (psychosis)
Stroke (cerebrovascular accident)
Depression
Seizures (convulsions)
 The side effects listed above may not include all of the side effects reported by the drug's manufacturer.

For more information about any other possible risks associated with this medicine, please read the information provided with the medicine or consult your doctor or pharmacist.
How can this medicine affect other medicines? There are no significant interactions reported with this medicine.
Other medicines containing the same active ingredient Clomifene tablets are also available without a brand name, ie as the generic medicine.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Shellebell

I have noticed that there are lots of questions (nearly always the same ones ) being asked about charting and OPK's, please take a look at the following webpages which may help
http://www.peeonastick.com/
http://www.ovusoft.com/

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

jenniemrussell said:


> I have taken clomid for 9 months, once on 150mg started to ovulate so I got my hopes up but sadly did not conceive. My husband's sperm is below average so we are not sure if that is why. Anyway, have had an HSG and that was OK but after 3 years and nothing it looks like IVF is the only option. They can only prescribe clomid for I think it is 9 months so I've been on Tamoxifen.
> Have found this drug to be awful and though clomid gave me bad headaches, hot flushes and bad moods I would rather that than what I have been feeling on Tamoxifen:
> weight gain
> cycles of approx 46 days (thus building up my hopes that I could be pregnant)
> exhausted
> severe ovary pain
> very heavy periods
> Has anyone else had these problems? I don't like how Endometriosis is a side effect too. I have two more cycles of tamoxifen before IVF but have gone back to my last box of clomid and then giving my body a break before the onslaught.
> Anyone else had theses problems? Finally I think ICSI seems to be more successful than IVF, anyone know why they have suggested IVF and not ICSI?


Hi there

I know this is a little late reply but only just seen it.

Endometriosis is not a side effect of clomid ie clomid doesn't cause endometriosis. What it means is if you already have endometriosis then clomid may aggravate it (just as IVF can) because it raises your oestrogen levels and oestrogen is what feeds endo. Have you been diagnosed with endomtriosis already ? If not then it certainly doesn't mean that by taking clomid you'll get endo. I have endometriosis and have had it for 29 years and diagnosed for 22 years.

As for IVF and ICSI....in terms of success there is little to no difference. IVF and ICSI are basically the same...the only difference is how the egg is fertilised by the sperm so no entirely sure where you've heard that ICSI is more successful because clinics do not differentiate on their success rates between the 2.

The whole treatment cycle of IVF and ICSI are the same right up until egg collection. Following egg collection (EC), with IVF, the eggs and sperm are put in a petri dish together and allowed to fertilised "naturally" overnight. With ICSI, the good/best sperm are taken and are literally injected directly into the egg to fertilise it. That's the *only* difference. Once the eggs have been fertilised (by IVF or ICSI), they are left to divide (cleave) for up to either 2, 3 or 5 days and then the embryo(s) are transferred back to the womb.

ICSI is usually only suggested if there is poor sperm quantity or quality or sometimes an issue with the eggs (if the egg shell is a little hard for the sperm to penetrate...usually only found out after an IVF cycle). As you've mentioned that your DH has sperm problems then this may be why you've been advised that ICSI would be more successful for you personally, not because overall it is a more successful treatment for everyone.

Hope that helps explain things a little clearer for you.

Good luck  
Natasha


----------

